# 30's Shelby project



## St.Peter (Dec 3, 2020)

A few weeks back I started working on a project that I believe to be a 1938 Shelby. From what I am told it is a little bit of a rare frame. I purchased the frame from Ricollector here on the cabe. I'll post pictures as I go along. I'll start the thread with pictures from beginning to current.


----------



## St.Peter (Dec 3, 2020)

The plates in between the two top bars have been tack welded on to hold a two-sided aluminum plates. They are only tack welding on there so that they can be removed in the future if desired. I have a set of three-speed Nexus wheels that are being painted to match. Just finished painting them tonight.


----------



## St.Peter (Dec 3, 2020)

The rim is pretty wide on these wheels and I have a set of 26 by 2.35 tires to put on there. Going all black and gray on this bike. I should say there's a little bit of red on your head badge and on the insignia that's going to be on the side of the aluminum "tank"


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 4, 2020)

Thats looking good Brian. Its nice to see you on here.


----------



## JRE (Dec 4, 2020)

Saw this in person today. Its going to be a awsone ride.


----------



## JLF (Dec 5, 2020)

Killer project!


----------



## St.Peter (Dec 7, 2020)

Just attach the drivetrain. Three-speed Nexus on some wider Electra rims with 26x2.35 tires. Have my break clamp in place. Yes it's a bottle opener


----------



## St.Peter (Dec 9, 2020)

A Little more done today. Hoping to add a headlight that works with it tomorrow and of course handlebars in a seat. Not completely traditional or stock but very easy to return that way if I decide to go that direction. Just looking for a fun bike to ride. This has a Nexus 3 speed on it and will be ridden a lot.


----------

